

What i didn't like about Meteor - keymone

i'm talking about http://www.meteor.com obviously<p>why aren't there some conventions about how to structure meteor apps? dumping klocs of js into 1 file and mixing gazillion templates with layout of my app - this all seems very unprofessional, both for organizing app and for framework leaving all of us with "do whatever you want in these 3 files" screencast - there is really nothing more in it.<p>there are patterns and good practices out there - why wasn't that a bit of a focus from meteor team?<p>feels like i was left in a sea of a perfect drink just to drown in it..<p>i'm sure i and most of you will figure it out but this is what my gut feeling was when i first installed meteor<p>it was enforcement of good app structure, nice conventions and predictable behavior that made rails popular and all of that is missing in meteor right now<p>did i miss something in documentation?
======
sebphfx
did you look at how the demos are structured? That's what I did. Like with
wordplay for example since it's more elaborate than the todo.

~~~
keymone
will examples help in the long run of framework development?

